# router lift



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, folks I am here to learn more about woodworking and router usage. I like working with wood and have made a few things in the past and with having been so busy. I had put it on hold for sometime...but now I am setting up a woodworking shop in my garage. I have a question about a router lift. Here it goes.
My router is a Craftsman Model# 31517492 1.5HP. Are there any router lift kits for this particular model? It is rather old have had it for at least 10+ yrs. I noticed some Porter Cable models resemble Craftsman or vise verse. I have found some that fit Porter Cable however, have not been able to get any help on which will fit.
"Thanks" in advance.
The CritterGitter


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Other then a Bosch made (rebranded) Craftsman router, I can't say I have seen any manufactured lifts for them (by number, some might fit by size out of luck by trying). But there have been both articles and write ups, as well as You Tube video's, of those who made their own (some I am sure here as well).

Couple of examples:
Wooden router lift - YouTube
Shop Made Router Lift and Table - YouTube

Does one need it? No, it is a matter of choice, and convenience mostly, unless you build one, in which case it is simply a project, because you want to.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Greg

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*Welcome*

Hi Greg, welcome,
have a look at Dave T pilot on you tube. I am making similar lift for my first table, cant see any reason to fork out when you can make one so easy.
thanks


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Greg and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The Craftsman 315 source routers are made by Ryobi. If the motor diameter is 3.5 inches it should fit any lift made for the PC 690 series routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, I do not think that is accurate. I know the 26620 was made by Bosch and I thought it had the 315 prefix. Sears uses many vendors to build their products. Only the 26620 and the new combo kit routers use the common 3.5" standard.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike said:


> Duane, I do not think that is accurate. I know the 26620 was made by Bosch and I thought it had the 315 prefix. Sears uses many vendors to build their products. Only the 26620 and the new combo kit routers use the common 3.5" standard.


315.26620 not good in Sears partsdirect.com so I don't think it was 315! I worked for Sears as a technician for about 30 years. The 3 digits before the decimal are the source number of the manufacturer. 315 is the source for Ryobi. There are exceptions to everything I suppose, but in this case they are very few and far between! 

Today, with few manufacturers making many brands, they may roll out of the same factory! Doesn't mean the quality is the same though.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike, the Bosch source Number is 130. 130.26620 is a good Model number!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I stand corrected. Here is a link to a site with the source code listings: http://sears.pammar.net/maker.html


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

*Quite interesting*

I looked at Dave's Youtube video. I like!! I noticed he had a round bodied router like my craftsman. Which made it easier to encase it in the MDF..


TheOakDude said:


> Hi Greg, welcome,
> have a look at Dave T pilot on you tube. I am making similar lift for my first table, cant see any reason to fork out when you can make one so easy.
> thanks


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

*Ryobi?*

So you are saying my Craftsman Router is actually made by Ryobi? It is only 1 1/2 HP. I had purchased a Skil Plunge router combo pack sometime ago. Probably four years ago for a job I thought I was going to need a plunge type. However, I never did use it and have kept the combo pack router. The model# I believe is an 1825 2 1/4HP. Does Skil actually makes them or do they have someone out there manufacturing them for Skil? I have not seen ANY lift systems that mention Skil brand routers. The body of the Skil is not round...hard to explain the shape. Maybe shaped like a double Skelton keyhole? Anyway just wondering about a lift system for it. 





Dmeadows said:


> The Craftsman 315 source routers are made by Ryobi. If the motor diameter is 3.5 inches it should fit any lift made for the PC 690 series routers.


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

I will get my Caliper and measure it. I wanted to go with the Router Raizer. I will check into it. If not I may make one like the one posted here in the forum on youtube.
Thanks


Dmeadows said:


> The Craftsman 315 source routers are made by Ryobi. If the motor diameter is 3.5 inches it should fit any lift made for the PC 690 series routers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Greg, if you own a quality combo kit like the Bosch 1617EVS there is no need for a lift. I would suggest you purchase one of these kits which now sells for about $179 and mount the fixed base to your table. You will have to drill a through hole for the above table height adjuster. A speed wrench makes these height adjustments faster than the supplied tool. I do not use a lift. I can make my height adjustments quicker manually than any lift will manage. This way my set up time is reduced so I can spend more time routing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I like it for a shop made router lift. 

Shop Made Router Lift and Table - by DaveTPilot @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Well, folks I am here to learn more about woodworking and router usage. I like working with wood and have made a few things in the past and with having been so busy. I had put it on hold for sometime...but now I am setting up a woodworking shop in my garage. I have a question about a router lift. Here it goes.
> My router is a Craftsman Model# 31517492 1.5HP. Are there any router lift kits for this particular model? It is rather old have had it for at least 10+ yrs. I noticed some Porter Cable models resemble Craftsman or vise verse. I have found some that fit Porter Cable however, have not been able to get any help on which will fit.
> "Thanks" in advance.
> The CritterGitter


Unfortunately I can't tell from your profile whether you are a handy type or what tools you have available, but you may get a couple of ideas here. If you can't open the zip file it is somewhere in my uploads.


----------

